# Damenwahl - Gravity Pilots Ladies Treff



## raschaa (23. November 2013)

So die Damen, dann mal los!


----------



## Mrswhite (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Pilotinnen,

am  12. Januar um 10:30 Uhr wollen wir uns in Bärstadt zu einer Neujahrstour treffen. Genauer Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich viele von Euch anschließen und mitfahren.
Es sind alle willkommen auch Nicht-Pilotinnen, also wer noch jemanden kennt, der gerne mal mitfahren möchte, bitte weitersagen.

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!
Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (4. Januar 2014)

Oh, wir fahren am 12.1. in den Skiurlaub, das ist ungünstig.
Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## CYBO (6. Januar 2014)

Happy New Year


----------



## Mrswhite (8. Januar 2014)

Da die Trails in Bärstadt zur Zeit unter Wasser stehen, fahren wir stattdessen auf die Platte.
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr Parkplatz Nerobergbahn
Wer hat Lust dabei zu sein?? Bisher sind wir leider noch sehr wenige. Freue mich über jede die sich uns anschließen möchte!

LG
Laura


----------



## MrsBergamont (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum - wenn ihr wieder einmal fahrt, gebt Bescheid, ich komme aus Wiesbaden und wäre gerne einmal dabei 
Grüße, Eve


----------



## Mrswhite (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Eve! Schön, dass du dich bei uns meldest! Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn du bei unserer nächsten Tour dabei bist.
Ich warte noch, bis das Wetter etwas besser wird und gebe dann hier im Forum Bescheid.
Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## CYBO (1. Februar 2014)

Bist du eher DH oder Enduro-mäßig unterwegs?


----------



## MrsBergamont (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo - Enduro-mäßig trifft es wohl am besten  Fahre hier in Wiesbaden viel Schläferskopf, Platte, letztes Jahr auch oft in Stromberg unterwegs gewesen. Ich habe erst 2013 mit dem Biken angefangen, arbeite mich gerade an Sprünge heran.
Durfte diese Woche beim Gravity Pilots Treffen in der Tannenburg einige Mitglieder kennenlernen.

Ja freue mich, wenn ihr Bescheid gebt, wann ihr fahrt - fahre auch jetzt im Winter. Ich versuche halt immer ein paar trockene Tage abzuwarten, dass die Strecken besser befahrbar sind.


----------



## Mrswhite (14. Februar 2014)

Im August findet das Idsteiner 24h-MTB-Rennen statt. Ich wurde angefragt, ob ich Mädels kenne, die Lust hätten dort in einer Gruppe (ausschließlich Mädels) mitzufahren. Den Link dazu findet ihr hier: http://www.idstein24.de/ - kostet 79€ pro Fahrer.


----------



## Mrswhite (4. März 2014)

Das nächste Ladies-Fahrtraining bei den Gravity Pilots steht fest!! Es sind gerne auch Nicht-Mitglieder willkommen.
Es geht zusammen nach *Schlangenbad*.
*Termin: Sonntag, 09.03. um 12 Uhr*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz hinter dem Kurhaus, in Richtung Schwimmbad (in Schlangenbad)
Trainingsinhalt: Wir fahren auf den Hansenkopf, danach geht es einen *flowigen Trail mit Spitzkehren* zurück nach Schlangenbad. Später werden wir uns den *Treppen* in Schlangenbad widmen. Je nach Motivation und Ausdauer kann man dazwischen noch mal auf halbe Höhe zum Musensitz fahren.

Bitte gebt mir eine kurze *Rückmeldung,* wenn ihr daran teilnehmen möchtet, damit wir u.a. auch die Anzahl der Trainer planen können.

Ich freue mich auf Euch.
Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (5. März 2014)

Möchte gern als Gastfahrerin mitfahren.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## Mrswhite (5. März 2014)

Hallo Adra,
sehr gerne, wir freuen uns, wenn du dabei bist.
Viele Grüße und bis Sonntag
Laura


----------



## jussebel (7. März 2014)

Hallo darf ich auch als Gast erstmal mit?
VG claudia


----------



## Mrswhite (7. März 2014)

Hallo Claudia,
natürlich kannst du auch als Gast am Sonntag beim Fahrtraining mitmachen. Hättest du Lust dazu?
Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## jussebel (7. März 2014)

Ja super gerne
Bis Sonntag dann


----------



## Mrswhite (7. März 2014)

Das freut mich, bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1 (8. März 2014)

Hallo Ladies der Gravity Pilots, geht noch ein Gast mehr? Würde euch gerne kennenlernen! VG Juli


----------



## Mrswhite (8. März 2014)

Hi Juli,
ja, sehr gerne!!
Dann bis morgen um 12 Uhr in Schlangenbad.
Freue mich Euch kennenzulernen.
Laura


----------



## FR-Oli (8. März 2014)

Viel Spass morgen Mädels


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. März 2014)

Morgen fürs Navi:
Schlangebad, Hessenallee Ecke Nassauallee

Wetter soll ja auch der Kracher werden


----------



## Aishmo (8. März 2014)

Hi,
kann morgen leider nicht mitkommen. Dann hoffentlich beim nächsten mal. Viel Spaß morgen!
Viele Grüße 

Aislinn


----------



## jussebel (9. März 2014)

Shit mich hats erwischt bin total erkältet kann also nicht kommen. Hoffe ihr macht aber nochmal so was ähnliches. Viel Spaß euch
Vg claudi


----------



## raschaa (9. März 2014)

wenn weiterhin so viel interesse besteht und sich schnell eine gewisse teilnehmerzahl erreichen läßt sollte sich das zeitnah wiederholen lassen... wenn das wetter auch noch so bleibt^^


----------



## nicoleII (9. März 2014)

Mrswhite schrieb:


> Das nächste Ladies-Fahrtraining bei den Gravity Pilots steht fest!! Es sind gerne auch Nicht-Mitglieder willkommen. [...]


Sehr schön! Da würde ich mich gerne noch kurzfristig anschließen. Bringe auch Sonnencreme für alle mit . (Ich komme jetzt einfach mal vorbei - wenn die Gruppe bereits zu groß ist, fahre ich halt alleine eine Runde.)



jussebel schrieb:


> Shit mich hats erwischt bin total erkältet kann also nicht kommen.
> Vg claudi


Sowas Blödes aber auch! - Gute Besserung!

Ansonsten bis gleich!
Nicole

(Wie immer: Nicht auf mich warten, falls ich nicht (rechtzeitig) da sein sollte.)


----------



## Mrswhite (9. März 2014)

Hi Nicole, super dann bis gleich!


----------



## Patrick86 (9. März 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner Trailer von dem heutigen Trainingsday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. März 2014)

Coole Sache !


----------



## Juli1 (10. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Training und den tollen Film. Ich hatte viel Spass und komme gerne wieder!

LG aus Meenz Juli


----------



## nicoleII (10. März 2014)

Hi! Ich möchte mich auch auf diesem Wege noch einmal bei allen Beteiligten für die gestrige Veranstaltung bedanken!

Es war toll, dass ich auch als Nichtmitglied teilnehmen durfte und ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an die beiden Jungs, den eifrigen Trainer und den emsigen Kameramann, dass ihr eure Zeit geopfert und euch geduldig um einen bunt gemischten Haufen Mädels gekümmert habt!! 
Und danke an die 'Frauenbeauftragte' für die leckeren selbstgebackenen Muffins zum Abschluss! 

Das war eine schöne Veranstaltung zum Saisonbeginn und hat Spaß und vor allem Lust auf Mehr gemacht!!

Also, man sieht sich! (der 23. ist schon mal vorgemerkt)
Nicole


----------



## Mrswhite (10. März 2014)

Hi Juli und Nicole,
schön, dass ihr dabei wart und es euch so gut gefallen hat und noch schöner, wenn wir uns bald wiedersehen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2014)

Wir hatten doch bei der Tour mal über kleine Rahmengrößen gesprochen. 

Wir haben das bei Nicolai noch mal geklärt, das Ion 16 26" gibt's auch für den deutschen Markt in XS!!! Auch ohne Reimport aus Asien.

Sieht bestimmt cool aus mit so einem kompakten Rahmen.


----------



## Adra (17. März 2014)

Wow, danke für die Info, da legt sich aber jemand ins Zeug. Das ist doch mal ein weiterer Beitrittsgrund ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2014)

Das war heute Zufall. Hatte mit Nicolai telefoniert, weil ich mir ein neues Ion holen will. Danach meinte ein Kollege (er ist häufig mit Nicolai in Kontakt), dass Nicolai gefragt hätte ob nicht das XS bei uns mal Thema wäre...

Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe, dass es nicht im techsheet hinterlegt ist. Komisch. Das kläre ich noch mal.


----------



## raschaa (18. März 2014)

Ion 16 XS for the Ladies^^

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1586099?in=set

Geo sieht super interessant aus! 427mm Kettenstreben klingt nach super handlich...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ion 16 XS for the Ladies^^
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1586099?in=set
> 
> Geo sieht super interessant aus! 427mm Kettenstreben klingt nach super handlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrswhite (27. April 2014)

Hi Mädels,
unser letztes Gilstraining ist schon länger her, daher wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ihr Interesse an einem weiteren Training habt und welche Inhalte euch interessieren würden??
Ich finde Wurzeln und steile Hänge ein gutes Trainingsthema.
Viele Grüße
Eure Laura


----------



## Dachma (27. April 2014)

Wurzeln und kleine Hindernisse Bergauf! Treppen Bergauf! Enge Kurven. Kleine Absprünge.
Ich fand ja das Training in Dirtville zum Üben nicht schlecht.
Bin bis 28.4. - 5.5. unterwegs, danach mach ich gerne wieder mit.
LG Dagmar


----------



## MrsBergamont (27. April 2014)

Kurven, Bremsen und Vorderrad-Hochziehen-Sprünge fänd ich auch toll.

Dirtville ist super oder vielleicht in Stromberg?


----------



## Adra (3. Mai 2014)

Hi Ms White,

möchte gerne wieder beim Mädelstraining mitmachen. Sprünge/Drops/Doubles würden mich vor allem interessieren.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## Mrswhite (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

es ist soweit, ich kann Euch heute das nächste Ladies-Fahrtraining ankündigen und zwar ein ganz besonderes! 
Unser Fahrtechniktrainer wird Timmy sein. Er ist auch bei den Gravity Pilots und macht gerade seine Ausbildung zum Fahrtechniktrainer. Für uns bietet er ein Girlstraining an, das alle anspricht, d.h. Anfängerinnen aber auch Fortgeschrittene - die gerne noch an einigen Details feilen möchten.
Trainingsinhalte werden Bike-Check, Grundposition, Aktivposition und richtiges Bremsen sein. Wir werden uns zunächst 1,5-2 Stunden mit dem Basistraining beschäftigen bevor es dann auf die Trails geht.
Das Training findet statt am *Sonntag, 11. Mai 2014* um *10 Uhr *am* Feldberg.*

Bitte beachtet:
Das Training wird diesmal auf 5 Teilnehmerinnen begrenzt sein. Mitgliederinnen der Gravity Pilots erhalten Vorrang. Sollten bis Donnerstag noch freie Plätze verfügbar sein, sind gerne wieder alle willkommen, die mal in unseren Verein hineinschnuppern möchten.

Ich freue mich auf Euch!
Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## Dachma (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dabei. Wo treffen wir uns dort? Sollen wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden? Dann könnten wir gleich das Fahrräderverladen üben ;-)
LG
Dagmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (6. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema:


----------



## hallotv (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Dagmar,

seehr cool, zeigt Teile der harten Realität
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MrsBergamont (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag den halben Tag dabei


----------



## Aishmo (6. Mai 2014)

Schade, ich kann leider nicht . Klingt echt super. Zudem hab ich leider ne acht in meinem Vorderrad und bekomm das bis Sonntag wohl auch nicht hin. Dann wünsche ich allen Mädels auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Sonntag!

Gruß
Aislinn


----------



## jussebel (6. Mai 2014)

sehr cooles Video
Viel Spass euch am Sonntag - evt. macht ihr ja beim nächsten Mal auch mit Gästen


----------



## Mrswhite (6. Mai 2014)

Dachma schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Wo treffen wir uns dort? Sollen wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden? Dann könnten wir gleich das Fahrräderverladen üben ;-)
> LG
> Dagmar



Hi Dagmar, cool, dass du auch dabei bist! Den Treffpunkt schicke ich Euch noch per Mail zu. Wir können sehr gerne auch zusammenfahren. In unser Auto bekomme ich aber leider nur ein Bike rein.... 
LG Laura


----------



## dimuddi (7. Mai 2014)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß am Sonntag. Auf mich warten dünner Kaffee und liebevoll verbranntes Rührei (Muttertag) Vielleicht wieder beim nächsten mal. LG Andrea


----------



## Dachma (7. Mai 2014)

@ jussebel: Schau doch am WE spontan nochmal rein. Bisher sind wir ja nur zu "zweieinhalbt".
@ laura: ich habe einen Golf, da geht es uns mit dem Einladen vermutlich wie der Dame im Video. Aber es geht, ist schon getestet. Können wir ja noch besprechen und sehe wer sonst noch fährt.


----------



## Mrswhite (7. Mai 2014)

@jussebel oder alle die Interesse haben bei dem Girlstraining mitzumachen: wir haben definitiv noch einen Platz frei!


----------



## jussebel (8. Mai 2014)

danke euch leider muss ich diesen Sonntag ausgerechnet auf Konfirmation meiner Nichte. Aber sehr gerne ein andermal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrsBergamont (10. Mai 2014)

Huhu zusammen was ist denn jetzt Treffpunkt morgen? Hab noch keine Mail bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## Dachma (11. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Tag und das gelungene Fahrtechniktraining. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und dazu motiviert wieder mehr zu üben. Das müssen wir häufiger wiederholen. Vielen Dank, Timmy, für deinen Einsatz.

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Mrswhite (11. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank an Euch Mädels, dass ihr trotz des Wetters mitgemacht habt. 
Großes Lob und Dankeschön an dich, Timmy - ein super Fahrtraining!!
Das nächste Fahrtraining ist bereits in der Planung, wahrscheinlich wird es der 31.5. - daher schon mal vormerken, Infos folgen.
VG
Laura


----------



## T-Halo (18. Mai 2014)

Girls only Fahrtechniktraining am 11.Mai

Treffpunkt war der Hohemarkparkplatz unterhalb des Feldbergs im Taunus.
Trotz der anfänglichen Niederschläge waren die Teilnehmerinnen motiviert mit dem Kurs zu beginnen.
Es wurde eine kurze Vorstellungsrunde gemacht und anschließend ein Bikecheck.
Nach den ersten Metern ließ auch der Regen nach und wir begannen an einem freien Plätzchen mit ausloten des eigenen Schwerpunktes auf dem Rad, daraufhin folgten Grund- und Aktivposition.
Weiter ging es dann bergauf, wo sich an einem steilen Anstieg die Gelegenheit bat, das anfahren am Berg zu üben.
Am Fuchstanz angekommen, und nach einer kleinen Stärkung, beschäftigten wir uns dann mit den verschiedensten Bremstechniken, bevor es schließlich in den ersten Trail ging.
Speziell im Trail gab es viele Gelegenheiten, das zuvor Erlernte gleich umzusetzen und zu vertiefen.
Tipps gab es dann auch noch zum Befahren von Wurzeln und die erste Kurventechnik wurde angeschnitten.
War ein super spaßiger,teils nasser und rutschiger Tag.
Danke an die Teilnehmerinnen!

Teil 2 des Girls only Fahrtechnikkurs  findet am 31.Mai in Wiesbaden statt.
Treffpunkt ist um 10h am Parkplatz der Fasanerie
Schwerpunkte werden verschiedene Kurventechniken, sowie Anlieger fahren, Anheben des Vorderats vor Hindernissen und auch befahren von Steilpassagen sein.


----------



## Dachma (19. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei. liebe Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Aishmo (20. Mai 2014)

Diesmal bin ich auch mit dabei!!!!


----------



## jussebel (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mädels, wenn es diesmal am Ende noch einen freien Gastplatz gibt würde ich mich gerne auch schon mal anmelden-
Danke Jussebel


----------



## Mrswhite (23. Mai 2014)

@Dachma & Aishmo: ich habe Euch in die Teilnehmerliste aufgenommen. Schön, dass ihr dabei seid.
@Aishmo: kannst du mir noch deinen Namen und Handynummer an [email protected] schicken.
@jussebel: Freue mich sehr über dein Interesse! Ich gebe dir Montag Bescheid wieviele freie Plätze wir noch haben. Ansonsten spreche ich auch gerne mit Timmy, ob wir für dich die Teilnehmerzahl erhöhen können


----------



## Mrswhite (23. Mai 2014)

Achtung Änderung!
Das Fahrtraining findet um 14 Uhr statt.
Also 31.5. um 14 Uhr Treffpunkt Fasanerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (23. Mai 2014)

Danke dann warte ich mal ab
14 00 passt auf jeden Fall auch


----------



## Mrswhite (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jussebel, gute Nachrichten 
Wir haben für Samstag noch einen freien Platz für dich!
Kannst du mir bitte auch noch deine Handynummer zusenden, für Notfälle...
Danke + ich freue mich auf Samstag!


----------



## jussebel (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mrs White hast du meine Nr. bekommen?


----------



## Mrswhite (27. Mai 2014)

Ja, Danke!


----------



## zena (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

falls ihr am *Sa/So 14.6-15.6* nix vor habt und Fahrtechnik üben wollt, lade ich euch recht herzlich ein in die Pfalz, nach *Neustadt/Weinstraße.*

Mein "Steckenpferd" beim Training ist das  mentale Coaching. Im Fahrtechnik-Unterricht bedeutet es, dass ich Euch Auswege aus den Blockaden jeglicher Art zeige und ermögliche dass die optimale individuelle Leistungsfähigkeit abgerufen wird.

Ihr findet auf www.bikensoul.de alle Infos über mich und meine Trainings.

*"Holla die Waldfee" ist ein Kurs für fortgeschrittene Bikerinnen* (die bereits die Grundtechniken beherrschen) und vermittelt folgende Inhalte:

freies Balancieren im Gelände,
dosiertes Bremsen, sicherer Umgang mit der VR-Bremse
Serpentinen fahren,
Grundtechniken des HR-Versetzens
mittlere Stufen bergauf und bergab überwinden,
kleine Gelände-Sprünge,
Vorderrad- und Hinterrad anheben,
Wurzelpassagen sicher meistern,
optimale Linienwahl,
Treppen fahren,
Trails in allen Varianten!
Der Kurs geht über zwei Tage, damit das Erlernte sich festigen kann und wir genug Gelegenheiten haben Trailerfahrung zu sammeln.
Wir üben in Kleingruppen (max. 5 Teilnehmerinnen) und das Training kostet 130€ für beide Tage ohne Übernachtung.

Hier findet ihr einige Teilnehmer-Meinungen der vergangenen Kurse:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maed...uer-angsthaeschen.698973/page-3#post-12019365

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, Euch einen Einblick in eine etwas andere Art des Fahrtechnik-Didaktik zu zeigen.
Wenn Interesse oder Fragen bestehen erreicht ihr mich unter: [email protected]

Viele Grüße aus der Pfalz
Zena


----------



## Dachma (3. Juni 2014)

Noch einmal vielen Dank an Timmy für das Training am Samstag und Laura für die Organisation!! Freue mich schon, wenn wir demnächst nach Stromberg fahren!
Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Halo (4. Juni 2014)

Girls only Fahrtechniktraining am 31.Mai 

Kursbeginn war um 14h am Parkplatz der Fasanerie in Wiesbaden
Nach einer Vorstellungsrunde der Teilnehmerinnen und der bevorstehenden Trainingsschwerpunkte  (insbesondere Kurven fahren)
folgte ein Bikecheck, so dass es guten Gewissens los gehen konnte.
Nachdem der größte Teil des Anstiegs überwunden war, erfolgte an einer geeigneten Passage die Einführung in die grundlegende Kurventechnik. Anschließend wurde diese im nächsten Singletrail geübt und umgesetzt. Im Verlauf der Übungen wurden den Mädels die hohen Anforderungen des Kurvenfahrens bewusst. Auch wenn die sichere Fahrtechnik von Kurven nur durch intensives Üben gefestigt werden kann, konnte ich den Teilnehmerinnen am heutigen Tag vermitteln, welche Knotenpunkte beim Bewegungsablauf beachtet werden müssen. Durch konzentriertes und aufmerksames Training gelang es ihnen zunehmend, die Herausforderung zu meistern. 

Ich danke allen Teilnehmerinnen für den spaßigen Kurstag! Das nächste Mal geht es weiter am Flowtrail in Stromberg. Dann werden u.a. die Schwerpunkte Kurventechnik und Anliegerfahren erneut aufgegriffen, Anheben des Vorderrads zum Überwinden von Hindernissen, Hinführung zum Bunnyhop mit dem Ziel erste Sprungerfahrungen zu sammeln.

Wenn ihr interessiert seid, könnt ihr wie bisher über Laura oder direkt mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen. Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl sind 6 Personen. Sobald der Kurs voll ist, können wir einen Termin vereinbaren. 

Viel Spaß beim Üben..... Timmy


----------



## T-Halo (13. Juni 2014)

Servus,
wer hat Interesse am Fahrtechniktraining in Stromberg?


----------



## Mrswhite (14. Juni 2014)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Dachma (14. Juni 2014)

Ich auch, gerne. Nur am 21.6. Samstag muss ich um 17h wieder zu Hause sein.
Von mir aus gerne sonntags.
Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## Dachma (14. Juni 2014)

Laura, vielleicht kannst du wieder eine Rundmail schreiben, ich weiß nicht, ob alle regelmäßig ins Forum schauen.
Hast du die Adressen der Leute?


----------



## Adra (14. Juni 2014)

An einem Fahrtechniktraining in Stromberg bin ich auch sehr interessiert... vielleicht darf ich ja als Gast mit?

Gruß,
A.


----------



## MrsBergamont (14. Juni 2014)

ich bin raus - bike in Finale Ligure ^^


----------



## Aishmo (15. Juni 2014)

Hi, wäre auch gerne in Stromberg mit dabei. Nehme noch eine Freundin mit. Falls es am Ende noch einen freien Platz gibt, würde sie gerne als Gast teilnehmen, falls nicht ist das aber auch nicht schlimm. 
Gruß
Aislinn


----------



## Nami (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels, ich bin neu im Forum.
Im Mai war ich dabei beim Fahrtraining mit Timmy und war begeistert. Natürlich würde ich auch gerne mit nach Stromberg kommen. Bis dahin gehöre ich dann hoffentlich auch zu den GP's.
Karin


----------



## T-Halo (28. Juni 2014)

Girlsonly-Fahrtechniktraining in Stromberg

 Servus ihr lieben,
 das nächste Girlsonly-Fahrtechniktraining is geplant!!!
 Diesmal besuchen wir den Flowtrail in Stromberg.
 Schwerpunkte werden sein u.a.

Bike-Setup
Effektives Kurvenfahren
‘Bunny-Hop’
Droptechnik’
Sprungtechnik
Treffpunkt wird sein am Sonntag, 3. August 2014 um 10h am Flowtrail Stromberg (P3)

Teilnehmerzahl 6-max.8 Personen

Nehmt euch zu Essen und Trinken bitte mit, da wir eine Pause gegen Mittag einlegen werden!
Der Kurs geht bis ca.15h 
wer anschließend noch ein paar Abfahten mit mir machen möchte ist dazu gerne eingeladen!

Beste Grüße und ride on

timmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (28. Juni 2014)

Bin gerne dabei.
LG Dagmar


----------



## Nami (29. Juni 2014)

Super, der Termin passt prima, ich komme sehr gerne.
Freu mich,
Karin


----------



## Aishmo (3. Juli 2014)

Bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## RocketGerti (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch am Stizzl


----------



## Mrswhite (2. August 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
kurze Erinnerung das morgen unser Fahrtechniktraining mit Timmy stattfindet.
Wir treffen uns um 10h am Flowtrail Stromberg (P3).
Wäre super, wenn wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden könnten. Ich habe noch einen Platz bei mir im Auto frei oder fahre auch gerne bei jemandem mit. Interesse?
Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## RocketGerti (6. August 2014)

Hab mich gar net richtig verabschiedet, bin einfach schnell ins Auto gehopst bei dem Wasser was da runter kam, also: Hat Spaß gemacht und wenn jemand mal noch ne Mitfahrerin in Wiesbaden sucht, bin ich gerne am Start, einfach melden


----------



## FlyingWinemaker (5. September 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin neu hier... Vor kurzem habe ich mit Downhill begonnen und möchte den Pilots beitreten, einfach um mit gleichgesinnten zusammen zu sein, viel zu lernen und natürlich gemeinsam Spaß zu haben.  Zu meiner Person: Ich bin Bj 1984, lebe in Eltville und bin Winzerin. Da ich die Weinberge rund um Dirtville bewirtschafte, bin ich darauf gekommen einfach mal den Vorstand und Verein anzuschreiben (interesse an Beitritt in den Verein und Nutzung von Dirtville).  Ich freue mich euch hoffentlich bald kennenzulernen.

Liebe Grüße 
Manu


----------



## Mrswhite (7. September 2014)

Hallo an alle, unser letztes Training liegt schon einige Wochen zurück, daher dachte ich es wird mal wieder höchste Zeit das wir gemeinsam fahren.
Timmy hat uns angeboten nochmal ein Training in Stromberg zu machen. Wer von Euch hat Interesse daran? Am besten wäre es, wenn ihr mir auch gleich eurer bevorzugtes Wochenende mitteilt, damit ich dies bei Timmy anfragen kann. 

Generell bitte ich Euch im Forum zu posten wann und wo ihr fahren geht, da wir so die Chance haben auch mal neben den Trainings gemeinsam zu biken.

Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## MrsBergamont (7. September 2014)

Wir haben noch ne Facebook Gruppe gemacht für MTB Mädels in Hessen und Rheinland Pfalz.
Da wird momentan gut gepostet wer wo ist.

Wer Inreresse hat, doch auchmal da vorbeischauen:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/305509066274556?ref=bookmark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aishmo (13. Oktober 2014)

Hey,
bin am 2.11. am Feldberg mit von der Partie . Werde diesen Sonntag auch nach Stromberg fahren. Villeicht hat ja noch wer Lust? Genrell habe ich auch eher Sonntags die Gelegenheit zum Biken und fahre dann vor allem Touren Richtung Platte und Schläferskopf. Es wäre schön wenn man sich dort mal treffen könnte, oder auch in Wiesbaden um dann gemeinsam hochzufahren (und anschließend natürlich wieder bergab ).


----------



## Dachma (13. Oktober 2014)

Komme auch am 2.11. mit zum Feldberg. Nächstes Wochenende will ich auch nochmal nach Stromberg und mir den No JokesTrail anschauen. Ich plane jetzt doch bei dem Vereinsrennen am 26. 10 mitzumachen. Hat nicht sonst noch jemand aus unserem Kurs Lust dazu?
Das wäre doch nett.


----------



## T-Halo (13. Oktober 2014)

Fahrtechniktraining/Endurotour am Feldberg im Taunus

Servus die  Damen,
das für dieses Jahr letzte Girlsonly Fahrtechniktraining ist geplant!!!

Wir treffen uns am Sonntag den 2.11.2014 um 10 h am Waldgottesdienstparkplatz Glaskopf 61479 Glashütten 
( B8 kommend von Glashütten Richtung Königstein, links ab Richtung Feldberg dann links ab Parkplatz Glaskopf )

Wir werden eine Endurotour von ca. 22 km und ca.900 hm machen ( nehmt bitte ausreichen zu trinken und Energieriegel mit )
An diesem Tag werden wir an einigen Trailabschnitten diverse Techniken wie z.B.

-Überwinden von Hindernissen Bergauf/Bergab
-Anheben des Vorderrades
-Anheben des Hinterrades
-Absteigen/Anfahren im steilen Gelände
-Bremsen im steilen Gelände
-Kurven fahren

Voraussetzung hierfür sind :

-Grund & Aktivposition
-Bremstechnik
-Kurventechnik

Anbei werden wir durch einige der schönsten ,,singletrails" in unserer Gegend surfen

Ankunft am Parkplatz ca 14.30 h - 15.00 h

Ich freue mich auf euer Kommen

Timmy


----------



## Aishmo (13. Oktober 2014)

Find ich cool, dass du mitfährst! Ehrlich gesagt traue ich mir das gar nicht zu. Würde mich vor der ganzen Meute doch eh nur hinlegen .


----------



## T-Halo (13. Oktober 2014)

Wer für das kommende Vereinsrennen noch das gewisse ,know how" braucht, oder an individual Trainig Interesse hat kann sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung setzen!

beste Grüße
timmy


----------



## Dachma (14. Oktober 2014)

Oh, das klingt natürlich sehr interressant. Viel Zeit zum Trainieren ist ja leider nicht mehr, aber vielleicht können wir ja am Sonntag in Stromberg etwas üben. Wie setzt man sich denn am Besten mit Dir in Verbindung, Tim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Halo (14. Oktober 2014)

Am besten einfach in meinem Profil ne Nachricht hinterlegen, oder 017664752072 bitte nur SMS oder Whats App
Danke!!!


----------



## T-Halo (14. Oktober 2014)

Zur Info für euch, ich gebe demnächst wieder einen Einsteigerkurs. 
*
Fahrtechnik Basics – I*

*9. November 2014	   10.00 Uhr	   Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden (Parkplatz Fasanerie)*

Alter: ab 16 Jahren		 Teilnehmer: 5 – 8		 Niveau: I

Dieser Kurs richtet sich an Teilnehmer die keine oder nur geringe Vorkenntnisse mit dem Mountainbike haben. Ziel ist die Vermittlung von fahrtechnischen Grundkenntnissen in überwiegend flachem Gelände, Abbau von Unsicherheiten oder Ängsten und Bewältigung kleiner Hindernisse im Gelände. 

Kursinhalte:
 Bike-Check
 Grund- und Aktivposition beim Fahren
 Bremstechnik
 Bewältigung kleiner Hindernisse
 Anwenden und Üben des Gelernten auf dem Singletrail
 Darüber hinaus werden während des Kurses Sicherheits- und Umweltfragen thematisiert. 

Voraussetzungen:
Zur Teilnahme am Kurs wird ein Mountainbike in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand benötigt. Die Teilnehmer sollten über eine gewisse Grundsportlichkeit sowie Grundausdauer verfügen. Es besteht bei allen Kursen Helmpflicht!

Kursdauer: 4 Stunden

Bei Interesse bitte hier melden. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt.


----------



## Nami (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich würde super gerne am 02.11. zum Feldberg kommen. Schaffe aber 10.00 nicht ganz, da ich hier versprochen habe bei einem Event zu helfen. Ich kann erst um 10:00 weg fahren. Kann ich nach kommen ?
Diesen Sonntag geht leider auch nicht, aber zum Vereinsfest komme ich. Aber nur zum gucken, ich glaube an so etwas traue ich mich noch gar nicht ran.
Viele Grüße
Nami


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2014)

Ziemlich flott:


----------



## Nami (18. Oktober 2014)

_Klasse, _


----------



## T-Halo (29. Oktober 2014)

_Hier nochmal eine Erinnerung bezüglich des_* Fahrtechniktrainings* _am kommenden Sonntag den* 2.11.*

Bitte sendet mir eine Bestätigunsmail an_ *[email protected] *_ob ihr an dem Kurs/Tour teilnehmt.
Teilnehmerzahl sind 5 bis max 8 Personen.
So kann ich besser Einsehen wer dabei ist, Danke!

Ihr bekommt von mir eine Bestätigungsmail!

_


----------



## Dachma (3. November 2014)

Vielen Dank an Timmy, das war ein cooler Tag im Märchenwald. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, bin allerdings wirklich schon vor dem Sonntagskrimi eingeschlafen.
Liebe Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Nami (3. November 2014)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Es war klasse im nebeligen Feldbergwald mit allen Mädels und unserem super Trainer Timmy. 
Danke für den spitzen Kurs und die Einführung in Feldbergwege. 
Es ist echt klasse da oben und unbedingt wiederholungsbedürftig.
LG Karin


----------



## Aishmo (3. November 2014)

Ich fands auch total cool und hatte echt viel Spaß gestern! Es war einfach ne perfekte Tour und ich bin bestimmt nicht das letzte mal da gewesen. Danke für den tollen Tag! 
Wie wär´s denn wenn wir uns auch mal so dort treffen um gemeinsam auszufahren und zu üben? Eure e-mail Adressen hab ich jetzt jedenfalls.

LG Aislinn


----------



## ko5tik (4. November 2014)

Ist Technik-Training nur for ladies only? Ich als tapsiger CCler / Marathonler  konnte auch welchen   gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (4. November 2014)

T-Halo schrieb:


> Zur Info für euch, ich gebe demnächst wieder einen Einsteigerkurs.
> *
> Fahrtechnik Basics – I*
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der ist schon voll und ev. nur für Mitglieder der Gravity Pilots, weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## raschaa (5. November 2014)

jepp, war vorerst glaube als GP veranstaltung gedacht?


----------



## T-Halo (5. November 2014)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Ist Technik-Training nur for ladies only? Ich als tapsiger CCler / Marathonler  konnte auch welchen   gebrauchen



Grüß Dich,
der Basic 1 Kurs am kommenden Sonntag ist schon ausgebucht.
Ich werde noch einen Basic 2 demnächst ausschreiben und im kommenden Jahr schon vor Saisonbeginn einen weiteren kurs anbieten!
Solltest Du dennoch Interesse haben an Deiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen, lass es mich wissen!
Beste grüße
timmy


----------



## T-Halo (5. November 2014)

Vielen Dank an euch Ladys!!!

Mir hat es sehr große Freude bereitet mit euch zusammen, ich sags mal so (zu arbeiten)!
Danke an eure Präsenz bei allen Kursen, an die große Nachfrage und euer positives Engagement!!!
Ihr habt mir während meiner Laufzeit, in der Ausbildung zum Fahrtechniktrainer  sehr dabei geholfen mein Ziel zu erreichen.
Ich bin mir sicher wir fahren uns noch öfter über den Weg.
Erinnert euch immer an das, woran wir gefeilt haben und was wir zusammen geschafft haben!
Ihr habt euch alle super gemacht und ich bin stolz darauf!

Ihr wisst wie ihr mich erreichen könnt....

Ride On (bleibt zentral)!!!
Arme gehen auf u.s.w. 

Viele Grüße
timmy


----------



## Aishmo (25. November 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
hat jemand von euch Lust am kommenden Sonntag (30.11.) eine Endurotour zu fahren? Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit. Karin kommt auch mit, vorrausgesetzt sie bekommt bis Sonntag ihr Problem mit dem Hinterrad in den Griff. Startpunkt ist wahrscheinlich Wiesbaden und dann Richtung Platte oder Hohe Wurzel. Andere Vorschläge sind aber auch gerne willkommen (Feldberg? Kennt sich da vllt. jemand aus??). Wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar mitfahren würden. Ich denke es ist eine gute Gelegenheit das bisher gelernte nochmal gemeinsam zu üben bzw. zusammen einfach eine schöne Tour zu fahren. 

LG 
Aislinn


----------



## Dachma (25. November 2014)

Das wäre schön, aber ich befürchte ich habe keine Zeit. Viel Arbeit im Moment. Ihr könnt ja auf jeden Fall Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bekannt geben, vielleicht spontan. LG Dagmar


----------



## Aishmo (30. November 2014)

Die Tour fällt heute leider aus, da das Problem an Karins Fahrrad noch nicht behoben ist. Ich werde dann alleine fahren. Vielleicht klappt´s ja nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Dachma (30. November 2014)

Ich hätte es auch nicht geschafft. Meldet Euch nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## haubert (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
vielleicht hat die Ein oder Andere an diesem Frauen Camp in der Pfalz interesse.
Es ist ausgerichtet vom Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald e.V., in Zusammenarbeit mit www.BIKEnSOUL.de ( https://www.facebook.com/lists/1407899959494908 ) . 

http://www.vg-lambrecht.de/vg_lambrecht/Tourismus/Mountainbiking/MountainbikeCamp/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1388880398073249/permalink/1406229523005003/
Flyer gibt es hier:
http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelze...anstaltungen/flyer_mtb_0115_druckfreigabe.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aishmo (26. Februar 2015)

Hi Mädels,
Wer von euch hat Zeit und Lust am Sonntag den 08.03. eine gemeinsame Tour zu fahren? Sind bis jetzt zu zweit. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit werden noch festgelegt. Je nachdem wer noch mitkommen möchte.
LG


----------



## Dachma (26. Februar 2015)

Ja, vielleicht. Sagt nochmal Bescheid wann und wo ihr euch trefft.
Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Mrswhite (3. März 2015)

Hallo Mädels,
am 21. und 22.03. findet im Bikepark in Beerfelden das Ladies Open statt! Habt ihr Lust Euch dort zu treffen und zusammen zu fahren? Ich finde das eine super Gelegenheit, dass wir uns alle mal wieder sehen und etwas gemeinsam unternehmen können.
Leider kann ich nicht selber mitfahren, aber ich mache dann Bilder von Euch 
Meldet Euch, ob ihr Lust dazu habt und welcher Tag Euch am besten passt.
Liebe Grüße
Laura


----------



## Aishmo (4. März 2015)

Gute Idee. Würde dann gerne am Sonntag hin. Sophie kommt dann auch mit. Habe mir mal das Plakat von der Veranstaltung angeschaut.
Die Dame kennen wir doch, oder  ? 
Am Sonntag starten wir übrigens von Wiesbaden aus (gegen 11 Uhr). Wer noch mitkommen möchte, kann mir gerne eine Nachricht schreiben. Genauen Treffpunkt teile ich dann persönlich mit. 
LG
Aislinn


----------



## Nami (5. März 2015)

Hallo Girls,
das liest sich spannend. Da war ich noch gar nicht. 
Ich komme gerne mit. Der Tag ist egal.
Lg Karin


----------



## Nami (20. März 2015)

Hallo Mädels,
Habe kurzfristig ein Familienevent angesagt bekommen und kann leider doch nicht am WE.
Ich hoffe aber trotzdem auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen im Wald.
LG Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrswhite (20. März 2015)

Hi Aislinn, da ihr wohl nur zu zweit in Beerfelden sein werdet und ich leider nicht selber fahren kann, lohnt es sich für mich nicht dort hinzukommen. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und hoffe, dass wir uns bald sehen. Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## Nami (20. März 2015)

Sorry, kann leider doch nicht; Familienevent.
Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour nächste Woche ?
LG


----------



## MissRobinson (20. März 2015)

Hallo Mädels  Bin gerade zufällig auf Euren Beitrag gestoßen und finde ihn super interessant. Bin aus der Mainzer Gegend. Falls Ihr in Zukunft noch einen Fahtechnikkurs Plant und noch Platz für ein NichtMitglied habt bin ich gerne mal dabei  Schade das ihr am We nicht in Beerfelden seit. Bin an beiden Tagen da. Dann vielleicht bis bald mal


----------



## Aishmo (20. März 2015)

Ich überlege noch, ob wir am Sonntag hinfahren, da es morgen wahrscheinlich regnen wird und es dann am Sonntag wahrscheinlich schön matschig wird. Dafür ist es mir dann ein bisschen zu weit zu fahren. Ausserdem wird aus unsrem Hometrail bald Brennholz gemacht, da uns ein paar nette Leute vom Forst besuchen werden. Das heisst, dass wir Sonntag evtl. nochmal ausnutzen um da zu fahren. Was kaputt gemacht wird, wird eh wieder aufgebaut . 
LG


----------



## Aishmo (7. Mai 2015)

Hi Mädels,
wir fahren am Samstag nach Beerfelden. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust auch hinzukommen? Karin und ich haben demnächst auch vor mal am Feldberg zu fahren. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der sich da ein bisschen auskennt? Sonst fahren wir halt auf eigene Faust los . Wäre ganz schön, wenn von uns mal wieder ein paar Mädels zusammen kommen, im Moment ist es ja sehr ruhig geworden um unsere Mädelstruppe. 
LG
Aislinn


----------



## Mrswhite (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mädels,
ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn wir uns jetzt zum Saisonstart mal wieder sehen und was gemeinsames unternehmen.
Leider kann ich an größeren Touren noch nicht teilnehmen, da ich vor 4 Wochen Mama geworden bin. Aber wie wäre es denn wenn wir uns zur Pumptrack Runde am Donnerstag um 18 Uhr mal sehen?? Dort könnte ich auch mit der Kleinen hinkommen. Gerne auch schon nächste Woche, wer wäre dabei?
LG Laura


----------



## Tante.Ju (8. Mai 2015)

Hi Laura, woooow, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!
Nächsten Donnerstag ist Feiertag, da werden wir bestimmt schon tagsüber unterwegs sein. Aber ansonsten bin ich da gerne mal dabei, ist ja bei mir um die Ecke und ich könnte die Kleine mal sehen


----------



## Aishmo (8. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Laura! Bin noch nie da gewesen zum Pumptrack fahren. Könnte mir das Dirtbike von meinem Freund leihen, oder gehts auch mit meinem anderen? Das Dirtbike besitzt nämlich keine Bremsen


----------



## Mrswhite (8. Mai 2015)

Dann lasst uns doch den übernächsten Donnerstag (21.5.) zum Pumptrack fahren festlegen! Donnerstags sind auch ein paar Piloten mit Dirtbikes dort, mit denen man dann auch mal fahren kann. Ich bin ansonsten auch schon mit meinem Bike gefahren, war auch kein Problem. Freue mich, wenn wir uns dort sehen!


----------



## Nami (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Laura,
RiesenGlückwunsch zur kleinen neuen Erdenbürgerin!!!!
Das ist schon ein ganz besonderes Ereignis.
Es wäre toll wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen mit mehr Pilotinnen.
Ich kann am 21.05. und hoffe jetzt mal sehr, dass mein Fahrzeug welches gestern kaputt gegangen ist bis dahin wieder richtig fit ist.
Liebe Grüße
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aishmo (8. Mai 2015)

Am 21. hab ich auch Zeit. Freue mich schon...


----------



## Tante.Ju (16. Mai 2015)

Wir werden, wenn es das Wetter zulässt, wohl schon Donnerstag Abend zum Early Elsass fahren - bin also am Pumptrack-Treff leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Aishmo (21. Mai 2015)

Hey Laura. Steht das denn mit heute? Karin und ich würden dann gegen 18 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Mrswhite (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, wir sind da! Dann bis später.


----------



## Mrswhite (21. Mai 2015)

Wir verschieben unser Pumptrack Treffen kurzfristig auf kommenden Donnerstag, 28.5. Vielleicht klappt es dann auch bei dir, Jutta? LG Laura


----------



## Tante.Ju (26. Mai 2015)

Hi liebe Laura, fliege Donnerstag nach Stockholm


----------



## Mrswhite (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mädels, leider habe ich heute keine Zeit zum Pumptrack Treffen zu kommen. Wollen wir nächste Woche nochmal einen gemeinsamen Versuch starten? LG Laura


----------



## Tante.Ju (12. Juni 2015)

Ja, das müsste passen!


----------



## Aishmo (12. Juni 2015)

Bei mir klappts die nächste Zeit wohl eher nicht, weil ich oft donnerstags bis 19 Uhr arbeiten muss. @laura: Wenn ihr euch trefft, dann schreib es einfach wie gehabt hier ins Forum, vielleicht komme ich dann spontan mal vorbei.
LG Aislinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrswhite (18. Juni 2015)

Wer von euch ist denn heute beim Pumptrack Treffen dabei?


----------



## Tante.Ju (18. Juni 2015)

Hi Laura, wenn Du vorbeikommst, komme ich auch mal rum


----------



## Nami (18. Juni 2015)

Hi,
Ich komme gerne. War noch gar nicht da.


----------



## Mrswhite (18. Juni 2015)

Prima, dann sehen wir uns um 18 Uhr dort!


----------



## Flo7013 (24. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag die Damen 

Ich bin gerade erst in den Verein eingetreten (#287) und guck mich noch im Forum um, da hab ich mal eine Frage an euch: Ich konnte meine Freundin bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig zum Biken überreden, obwohl sie zwei schöne Bikes hat (sie meint immer, sie würde was falsch machen, wenn ich dabei bin bla bla bla...).

Besteht da eventuell die Möglichkeit, sie ein bisschen mit dem Sport vertraut zu machen? Ich denke, ihr wisst, was ich meine 

Liebe Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Mrswhite (24. Juni 2015)

Hi Flo,
am besten wäre es, wenn deine Freundin einfach mal bei den GP mitfährt. So habe ich auch angefangen, anfangs sogar noch mit einem Hardtail. Dann kommt der Spaß in der Regel von ganz alleine. Speziell für die Mädels kannst du dazu hier mal im Forum reinschauen, wir posten hier immer wenn wir uns gemeinsam treffen. Sie könnte auch bei Timmy ein Biketraining machen um ein paar Grundkenntnisse zu erlernen und sich sicherer zu fühlen. Timmy schreibt immer an alle Mitglieder eine Mail wenn er für die GPler ein Training anbietet, oder sie kontaktiert ihn unter [email protected].
Und wenn dieses Jahr ein Sommerfest stattfindet, kommt sie am besten einfach mal mit um andere Pilotinnen kennenzulernen.
Viele Grüße
Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (29. Juni 2015)

Ich sag mal kurz hallo in die Runde 

Bin seit eben gerade frischgebackene Pilotin Nr. 288  
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei einer Runde / Training / Sommerfest / Trailbau etc.


----------



## MrsBergamont (13. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen,

etwas verschlafen, das hier einzustellen, ich fahre schon die ganze Saison 2 mal pro Woche mit ein paar Mädels in Wiesbaden - wer sich anschließen will, ist also herzlich willkommen. Meistens wählen wir unsere 2 Tage an einem Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.

Nächster Termin ist morgen (Dienstag) 14.07. ab zwischen 18:45 Uhr und 19:00 Uhr an der Fasanerie - Parkplatz in Wiesbaden.

Grüße, Eve


----------



## Flo7013 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Laura, danke für deine Antwort! Sie ist grad wegen Studium ziemlich eingespannt, aber spätestens in nem Monat sollte (und will) sie Zeit zum Biken haben und dann hoff ich mal, dass Sie Kontakt zu euch aufnimmt 

Eve, lasst ihr auf euren Touren so richtig die Kuh fliegen oder sind das eher gemütliche Touren?

Grüße,
FLo


----------



## MrsBergamont (14. Juli 2015)

Hi Flo,

also es darf und kann jeder mitfahren - wir passen uns dem Können an. Wir fahren nicht wirklich "touren" wir fahren oftmals einmal berghoch und einzelne Trailabschnitte schieben wir wieder hoch, um sie nochmals zu machen, zwecks technik, Sprünge etc. üben.

So halten wir uns an einem Berg oftmals 2-3h auf.

Grüße


----------



## T-Halo (21. Februar 2016)

Servus die Damen,

besteht von Eurer Seite aus Interesse an einem Girls Only Fahrtechnikkurs?
Öffentlich oder geschlossenen Gruppe...??
Ich hätte noch paar wenige Termine frei und könnte/würde gerne was mit Euch machen!

Schreibt mir doch einfach wenn eine E-Mail an [email protected] , auch gerne was Ihr machen möchtet... Basics, Kurven,Anlieger,Springen/Droppen,Steilpassagen,Bunnyhopp...Hinterradversetzen...Enduro oder Bikepark, what ever!

Viele Grüße, timmy


----------

